# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  زود خسته میشم از درس خوندن ، چیکار کنم!؟

## alireza378

سلام خدمت دوستان عزیزم
امیدوارم کنکوریای انجمن همگی زیر 1000 بشن و سومی های عزیز هم امتحانات نهایی رو بترکونن

دوستان من سال دوم دبیرستانم (ریاضی) و چیزی به شروع امتحانات خرداد نمونده. مشکلی که من دارم اینه که مثلا نیم ساعت درس میخونم 2 ساعت استراحت میکنم  :Yahoo (21): 
این خیلی برام مسئله ی بدی شده ، حقیقتا یه سری درسها رو هم در طول سال زیاد نمیخوندم (مثله شیمی و عربی و فیزیک)
خلاصه که اگه بخوام امتحانهای ترم 2 رو خوب بدم ، بهتره از حالا شروع کنم کم کم و ملایم درس بخونم. ولی مشکلی که گفتم رو نتونستم حل کنم. اینم بگم که بیشتر وقتم به گوشی میگذره! البته گوشی رو هم وقتی خاموش کنم کلا حس درس خوندنو ندارم! از لحاظ انگیزه مشکلی ندارم ولی خب خسته میشم. راستی آهن و اینای بدنم هم خداروشکر سالمه ، کمبود آهن ندارم

شما به عنوان برادر بزرگتر بگید من چیکار باید بکنم؟
ممنون  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## _AHMADreza_

بی هدفی ، بی اراده.. :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Aryanhaddadi

سلام اين پيشنهاد منه:اولا انگيزه بوحود بياريد دوما اروم اروم به ساعت مطالعتون در روز اضافه كنيد.مگر اينكه خيلي اضطراري بايد با سرعت بخونيد اونوقت انگيزه بايد طبيعتا باشه.همچنين به چيزهاي بيهوده فكر نكنيد و چيزهاي منفرقه رو بيرون كنيد از زندگي

----------


## alireza378

> بی هدفی ، بی اراده..


همم. هدفو دارم. اراده رو نمیدونم  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> همم. هدفو دارم. اراده رو نمیدونم


هدف هم علاقه میاره هم اراده... پس هدف نداری !

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

شما بیاین بازی کنین
چجوری؟
خب حالا بهتون میگم 
بیاین از روش پاداش و تنبیه استفاده کنین خب چجوری؟ببین اول یادت باشه بیا و قبل درس خوندنت نیت کن بگو من به خودم قول میدم این یک ساعت مثلا چکار کنم؟مثلا درس یک دین و زندگی سال دوم جمع کنم و 20 تا هم تست بزنم مثال گفتم
بعد اومدیمو انجام ندادی تنبیه کن خودتو چجوری؟مثلا بگو حق استفاده از پی سی نداری اراده اینو نداری؟میتونی کابل پی سی یا گوشیتون بدین والدینتون نگه دارن 
اگه بر عکس انجام دادی بگو پس 1 ساعت بهت استراحت میدم کم کم این تنبلی میشه کنار گذوشتش مثلا من خودم اگه ی هفته خوب کار کنم اخر هفته پیتزا دعوت خودمم  :Yahoo (4): 
شما هدف داری منتهی تنبلی درس میشه این روش خیلی عالیه
موفق باشی :Yahoo (3):

----------


## aminyoohi

1 . وبگردي تعطيل.2گوشي تعطيل3.نماز4.قبل شروع درس يكم قرآن بخون 5.شبه قبل برنامه همون روزتو بريز(البته برنامه ي كلي رو باس جمعه ريخت   كوچيك كوچيكشو شبه قبل) 

نماز خيلي تاثير داره ها  ....الان چن روزه نميخونم ...درسمم افت كرده....ساعتم داغوووووووووووووووونه

موفق باشي برادر (يه داداش كوچيك دارم همسن تو      واسه همين ج دادم :Yahoo (8): )

----------


## alireza378

ممنون از همتون. کسی نظر دیگه ای نداره؟

----------


## Katrin

> ممنون از همتون. کسی نظر دیگه ای نداره؟


چرا من دارم

----------


## Shayan.m

سلام عزیزان
منم همین مشکلو دارم با یه فرق کوچولو ....من مثلا پنج شیش روز خیلی عالی میخونم ولی سه چهار روز کلا آف میشم 
لطفا راهنماییاتونو دریغ نکنید/مرسی

----------


## alireza378

> چرا من دارم


خب بوگو  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Katrin

> سلام عزیزان
> منم همین مشکلو دارم با یه فرق کوچولو ....من مثلا پنج شیش روز خیلی عالی میخونم ولی سه چهار روز کلا آف میشم 
> لطفا راهنماییاتونو دریغ نکنید/مرسی


میگن که آهسته و پیوسته بخونید...
احتمالا اون چند روز خیلی به خودتون فشار میارید و زیاد میخونید 
بعد خستگی زبادی براتون میمونه
سعی کن مثلا 3 ساعت در نظر بگیر هر روز حتمااا این 3 ساعت و بخون که مثلا روزی نشه که نخونده باشی
بعد در هر روزی به اندازه توان و حجم برنامه ات بیشتر بخون

----------


## Katrin

> خب بوگو


نوموگم :Yahoo (21): 
از برادرهای بزرگترت کمک خواستی
در نتیجه به عنوان خواهر بزرگتر نمیتونم کاری کنم :Yahoo (31):

----------


## Amin-jh

> نوموگم
> از برادرهای بزرگترت کمک خواستی
> در نتیجه به عنوان خواهر بزرگتر نمیتونم کاری کنم


 :Yahoo (21): 

من نمیدونم اخه بعضی از سوالایی که  تو این تاپیکا پرسیده میشه چقد مسخرس آخه 
طرف میگه من درس نمیخونم ،چیکار کنم ؟ :Yahoo (21):  خب برادر من تالاسمی ماژور که نداری واست نسخه بپیچیم باید بری درس بخونی دیگه 
یا مثلن میگن دوروز خوب میخونیم روز سوم وا میدیم خب روز سوم وا نده  :Yahoo (21): 
هم درد رو میدونید هم درمان باز میاید اینجا سوال میپرسید

----------


## Ultra

*اگه به درس علاقه داشته باشی 
و هدف مشخصی داشته باشی 
و فکرت از توی گوشی و اینترنت بیاد بیرون مشکل حل میشه


اینها خیلی جواب های کلیشه ای و ثابتی هستند
و صد البته واقعیت دارند*

----------


## laleh74

> نوموگم
> از برادرهای بزرگترت کمک خواستی
> در نتیجه به عنوان خواهر بزرگتر نمیتونم کاری کنم


دقیقا همینطور :Yahoo (21): 

برادرا کمک کنید.

سر در تاپیک بزنید "ورود خانوما ممنوع"
 :Y (657):

----------


## Shayan.m

> من نمیدونم اخه بعضی از سوالایی که  تو این تاپیکا پرسیده میشه چقد مسخرس آخه 
> طرف میگه من درس نمیخونم ،چیکار کنم ؟ خب برادر من تالاسمی ماژور که نداری واست نسخه بپیچیم باید بری درس بخونی دیگه 
> یا مثلن میگن دوروز خوب میخونیم روز سوم وا میدیم خب روز سوم وا نده 
> هم درد رو میدونید هم درمان باز میاید اینجا سوال میپرسید


دوست عزیز واقعا راهنماییت جامع و کامل و کمک کننده بود ولی دفعه بعد راهنمایی نکن لطفا خیلی خیلی ممنون

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> میگن که آهسته و پیوسته بخونید...
> احتمالا اون چند روز خیلی به خودتون فشار میارید و زیاد میخونید 
> بعد خستگی زبادی براتون میمونه
> سعی کن مثلا 3 ساعت در نظر بگیر هر روز حتمااا این 3 ساعت و بخون که مثلا روزی نشه که نخونده باشی
> بعد در هر روزی به اندازه توان و حجم برنامه ات بیشتر بخون


توجه کن عزیز با خانم کاترین موافقم شما اگه 4 روز 6 ساعت بخونی دو روز 3 روز بیکار باشی یعنی درس نخونی خیلی بدتره تا روزی 4 ساعت بخونی ولی پیوسته بخونی

----------


## alireza378

> دقیقا همینطور
> 
> برادرا کمک کنید.
> 
> سر در تاپیک بزنید "ورود خانوما ممنوع"


من بابت تبعیض جنسیتی که قائل شدم معذرت میخام  :Yahoo (21):  




> من نمیدونم اخه بعضی از سوالایی که  تو این تاپیکا پرسیده میشه چقد مسخرس آخه 
> طرف میگه من درس نمیخونم ،چیکار کنم ؟ خب برادر من تالاسمی ماژور که نداری واست نسخه بپیچیم باید بری درس بخونی دیگه 
> یا مثلن میگن دوروز خوب میخونیم روز سوم وا میدیم خب روز سوم وا نده 
> هم درد رو میدونید هم درمان باز میاید اینجا سوال میپرسید


لازمه چندتا نکته بگم  :Yahoo (1): 
اینجا انجمنه و بقیه حق دارن سوالاشونو بپرسن ، سوالی مسخرس که خلاف قوانین باشهنه مشکل ما تالاسمی ماژوره که نسخه نیاز داشته باشه و نه اینجا درمانگاهه  :Yahoo (1): هم درد رو میدونی هم درمان مثله اینه که به کسی که دستش قطع شده بگی "فکر کن دستت در اومده تا دستت در بیاد!"اکثر کسایی که اختلالات روانی دارن از خودشون راه حل در میارن ولی میدونی چرا میرن پیش روانشناس؟ میرن تا راه حل های خودشونو محک بزنن  :Yahoo (1): من اومدم اینجا راه حلمو محک بزنم. قصد بی احترامی به هیچ شخصی و هیچ قانونی رو هم ندارم! شما تاپیک رو مسخره میبینی میتونی واردش نشی  :Yahoo (1): 
بدرود

----------


## Ali.N

> سلام خدمت دوستان عزیزم
> امیدوارم کنکوریای انجمن همگی زیر 1000 بشن و سومی های عزیز هم امتحانات نهایی رو بترکونن
> 
> دوستان من سال دوم دبیرستانم (ریاضی) و چیزی به شروع امتحانات خرداد نمونده. مشکلی که من دارم اینه که مثلا نیم ساعت درس میخونم 2 ساعت استراحت میکنم 
> این خیلی برام مسئله ی بدی شده ، حقیقتا یه سری درسها رو هم در طول سال زیاد نمیخوندم (مثله شیمی و عربی و فیزیک)
> خلاصه که اگه بخوام امتحانهای ترم 2 رو خوب بدم ، بهتره از حالا شروع کنم کم کم و ملایم درس بخونم. ولی مشکلی که گفتم رو نتونستم حل کنم. اینم بگم که بیشتر وقتم به گوشی میگذره! البته گوشی رو هم وقتی خاموش کنم کلا حس درس خوندنو ندارم! از لحاظ انگیزه مشکلی ندارم ولی خب خسته میشم. راستی آهن و اینای بدنم هم خداروشکر سالمه ، کمبود آهن ندارم
> 
> شما به عنوان برادر بزرگتر بگید من چیکار باید بکنم؟
> ممنون


سلام برادر من
زیاد ناراحت نباش همه همینطورن
تو فصل بهاریم کلا به دلیل گشاد تر شدن مویرگ ها کم رسیدن خون به مغز ادم دل هیچ کاری رو نداره دلشم میخواد فقط بخوابه
بعدشم شما تنوع بده به کارت مطمئن باش ضرر نمیکنی
مثلا هر 2 ساعت درستو عوض کن---یا هر 2 ساعت منبع مطالعاتی تو عوض کن(سی دی-کتاب -تست)-یا بعد از هر یکساعتو نیم مطالعه یه استراحت بنداز :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

> تو فصل بهاریم کلا به دلیل گشاد تر شدن


خخخخ خیلی حال کردم با این  :Yahoo (4): 
رفع اسپم:بهونه الکی نگیرین و فاز منفی ندین
لوس نباشین اینقد  :Yahoo (20): 
اگه هم دیدین بی حال هستید برید یه ویتامینB کمپلکس تزریق کنین :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Mr Sky

*ردبول بخور تا رگت تنگ بشه....کارای بدم نکن
پلی استیشنم بازی کن.....به کنکور و دانشگاه شریف فک کن....درس بخون*

----------

